# Fun Quiz: Which Movie Star Are You?



## Hazel (Oct 25, 2010)

*Please don't read ahead or it'll spoil the fun. *

Which Movie Star Are You? 

Ladies...ever wonder which movie star you are most like? 

Well, a team of researchers got together and analyzed the personalities of movie stars. 

The gathered info has been incorporated into this quiz. 

There are only 10 questions so it doesn't take long. 

Number your paper from 1 to 10 and then answer each question with the choice that most describes you at this point in your life and then add up the points that correspond with your answers. 


1. Which describes your perfect date? 
A) Candlelight dinner for two 
B) Amusement Park 
C) Roller blading in the park 
D) Rock Concert 
E) Have dinner & see a movie 
F) Dinner at home with a loved one 

2. What is your favorite type of music? 
A) Rock and Roll
B) Alternative 
C) Soft Rock 
D) Classical 
E) Christian 
F) Jazz 

3. What is your favorite type of movie? 
A) Comedy 
B) Horror 
C) Musical 
D) Romance 
E) Documentary 
F) Mystery 

4. Which of the following jobs would you choose if you were given only these choices? 
A) Waiter/Waitress 
B) Sports Player 
C) Teacher 
D) Policeman 
E) Bartender 
F) Business person 

5. Which would you rather do if you had an hour to waste? 
A) Work out 
B) Make out 
C) Watch TV 
D) Listen to the radio 
E) Sleep 
F) Read 

6. Of the following colors, which do you like best? 
A) Yellow 
B) White 
C) Sky blue 
D) Teal 
E) Gold 
F) Red 

7. Which one of the following would you like to eat right now? 
A) Ice cream 
B) Pizza 
C) Sushi 
D) Pasta 
E) Salad 
F) Lobster Tail 

8. Which is your favorite holiday? 
A) Halloween 
B) Christmas 
C) New Year's 
D) Valentine's Day 
E) Thanksgiving 
F) Fourth of July 

9 If you could go to any of the following places, which would it be? 
A) Reno 
B) Spain 
C) Las Vegas 
D) Hawaii 
E) Hollywood 
F) British Columbia 

10. Of the following, who would you rather spend time with? 
A) Someone who is smart 
B) Someone with good looks 
C) Someone who is a party animal 
D) Someone who has fun all the time 
E) Someone who is very emotional 
F) Someone who is fun to be with 

Now total up your points on each question: 
1 a-4; b-2; c-5; d-1; e-3; f-6 
2. A-2; b-1; c-4; d-5; e-3; f-6 
3. A-2; b-1; c-3; d-4;e-5; f-6 
4. A-4; b-5; c-3; d-2; e-1; f-6 
5. A-5; b-4; c-2; d-1; e-3; f-6 
6. A-1; b-5; c-3; d-2; e-4; f-6 
7. A-3; b-2; c-1; d-4; e-5; f-6 
8. A-1; b-3; c-2; d-4; e-5; f -6 
9. A-4; b-5; c-1; d-4; e-3; f-6 
10. A-5; b-2; c-1; d-3; e-4; f-6 


Take your total and find out which Movie Star you are: 


(10-17 points) You are *Madonna*: 
You are wild and crazy and you know it. You know how to have fun, but you may take it to extremes. You know what you are doing though, and are much in control of your own life . People don't always see things your way, but that doesn't mean that you should do away with your beliefs. Try to remember that your wild spirit can lead to hurting yourself and others. 

(18-26 points) You are *Doris Day*: 
You are fun, friendly, and popular! You are a real crowd pleaser. You have probably been out on the town your share of times, yet you come home with the values that your mother taught you. Marriage and children are very important to you, but only after you have fun. Don't let the people you please influence you to stray. 

(27-34 points) You are *Debbie Reynolds*: 
You are cute, and everyone loves you. You are a best friend that no one takes the chance of losing. You never hurt feelings and seldom have your own feelings hurt. Life is a breeze. You are witty, and calm most of the time. Just keep clear of back stabbers, and you are worry-free. 

(35-42 points) You are *Grace Kelly*: 
You are a lover. Romance, flowers, and wine are all you need to enjoy yourself. You are serious about all commitments and are a family person. You call your Mom every Sunday, and never forget a Birthday.. Don't let your passion for romance get confused with the real thing. 

(43-50 points) You are *Katherine Hepburn*: 
You are smart, a real thinker. Every situation is approached with a plan. You are very healthy in mind and body. You don't take crap from anyone. You have only a couple of individuals that you consider 'real friends'. You teach strong family values. Keep your feet planted in them, but don't overlook a bad situation when it does happen. 

(51-60 points) You are *Elizabeth Taylor*: 
Everyone is in awe of you. You know what you want and how to get it. You have more friends than you know what to do with. Your word is your bond.. Everyone knows when you say something it is money in the bank. You attract the opposite sex. Your intelligence overwhelms most. Your memory is the next thing to photographic. Everyone admires you because you are so considerate and lovable. You know how to enjoy life and treat people right.



It's not really accurate but it was fun. My points added up as Katherine Hepburn. Umm...I don't think so.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm Katherine Hepburn!!  I love her and if I had to choose one of these women to be like without the quiz it would be her.  Love it.  Thanks for posting this Hazel.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm Debbie Reynolds. I don't know who that is :O


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 25, 2010)

I ended up as Katherine Hepburn too. I don't approach everything with a plan.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm a Katherine Hepburn. Although not 100% accurate, I must say that it is the most accurate of me compared with the other descriptions. 

IrishLass


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Oct 26, 2010)

Grace Kelly?  Bwahahahahaha!  Not even remotely close!


----------



## Deda (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm Liz Taylor?


----------



## Sibi (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm Debbie Reynolds


----------



## Sincerely Natural (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm Katherine Hepburn, I've been accused of thinking too much, but I don't know about being healthy in mind and body


----------



## Hazel (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I was laughing as I read the posts. I agree I'm nothing like Katherine Hepburn although I'd love to be. I've always admired her. 

tasha - Debbie Reynolds is Carrie Fisher's mom if that helps you any. I always liked her when I saw her in movies.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debbie_Reynolds


----------



## Lazy Bone (Nov 4, 2010)

I got Debbie Reynolds... FAIL! Not even close. LOL


----------



## Hazel (Nov 4, 2010)

Maybe a fail but did you have fun doing the quiz?


----------



## Catmehndi (Nov 11, 2010)

I"m Katherine Hepburn too! Wow - perhaps our type is drawn to that kind of quizz? 
Loving that result, in any case! And it's pretty accurate too :wink:


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 7, 2021)

Katherine Hepburn. Pleased with that result. Love her. Actually, I love them all. Solid Movie Stars across the board. Although, IF I had a choice, I'd choose Shirley MacLaine.

ETA: I searched _"Perfect Red for Christmas & Valentine's Day"_ and this was the only thread that came up. Kinda fun so I thought I'd share.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 7, 2021)

Geez, always these annoying necroposters 

Many Hepburn's around here, it seems…


----------



## RusticUrban (Oct 7, 2021)

Lol i got debbie Reynolds, although I'm more of a Grace Kelly,
Thanks for posting


----------

